# 1994 spartan chassis motorhome VDO speedo



## Tom T (Jan 8, 2011)

I am looking for a answer from the Allisonman on this problem.
I have a 1994 Coachman Pusher with a allison and a VDO speedo on a Freightliner Spartan chassis. The speedo was working fine, But the cruise was not working at all when we got this coach. I read on this forum about the wiring of the speedo and it indicated that one wire 417 ( speed cruise ) wire was not hooked to the speedo. I disconnected this wire and then when you turn the key on ( engine off ) the speedo goes to around 50 mph and if you drive it down the road it is way fast. My question is did I mess up the speedo or did I loose calibration. I did not move any wires other than the one mentioned. NOTE: I think the trip is indicating about the correct distance and the trans seems to shift ok , but I could be wrong on that. 
I am not familiar with the Allison and or the VDO gage.


----------

